# If anyone comes across a bird with glue type substance on them



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

or has witnessed birds stuck to the top of a building please take photos, as many as possible of either birds rescued before they are cleaned up or of the actual site of damage to the birds. If you know roofing contractors, builders, electrial techs, insulation contractors, and plummer's anyone who would be around buildings that may have witness to the damage this goop stuff does to birds please ask them to look out for this and if at all possible to take photos. If you do come across them please e-mail me for my address to send the photos. I am compiling a first hand damage of wildlife this goop causes to our feather friends to try to get this substance out lawed. The only way I can do this is with photo's or video tape. So please tell your relatives, to keep a eye out for this.. 

If you know other sites with people who might be helpful on the web please ask if they can help. 


Thank you 
Andi


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

My friends dad is a sign maker or something close to that.So I will get ahold of my friend and see what has happend and see if he has seen any birds like this or any of the traps.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*thank you*

birdboy. I appreciate it very much

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

I will keep a conscientious eye out in this neck of the woods, and will bring my digital camera everywhere I go.

Thanks for helping our ferals.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Thank you*

I started carrying my camera in my car now, you just never know when one might need it. Thanks again Treesa.


----------

